
US Military Could Lose Space Force Trademark to Netflix Series - donohoe
https://www.cbr.com/us-military-lose-space-force-trademark-netflix/
======
AnotherGoodName
You can use the same trademark in two different industries without any
violation. Trademarks are industry specific.

There's no battle here and really no story given this very basic foundation of
trademark law. Space Force (military) have no grounds for a violation against
Space Force (streaming) or vice versa.

~~~
walrus01
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Corps_v_Apple_Computer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Corps_v_Apple_Computer)

Doesn't seem to prevent a lot of lawyers from achieving many billable hours,
however.

~~~
BerislavLopac
Ah that reminds me...
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sosumi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sosumi)

------
kdkirsch
“ The show's name has no relation to the newest organization of the U.S.
military...” Is this a joke? It’s more bothersome than the subpar legal
analysis.

~~~
antoncohen
Seriously, the show was named after the branch of the military. The creators
have been totally open about that. The US announced the new Space Force
branch, and the creators thought "that would be a funny show". Steve Carell
explaining it:
[https://youtu.be/TQggDFcXy88?t=322](https://youtu.be/TQggDFcXy88?t=322)

------
colejohnson66
I thought anything the US made was in the public domain? Are trademarks exempt
from that?

~~~
xref
There are federal laws protecting the use of federal seals, not specifically
copyright or trademark laws

------
slenk
This kind of reads like an advertisement.

------
slowmovintarget
Submarine advertising?

------
throwaway888abc
Follow the Force

